

Microsoft will give you Windows 10 for free if you test it - aaronchall
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/20/microsoft-will-give-you-windows-10-for-free-if-you-test-it/

======
aaronchall
So I'm doing this to use it on a virtual machine. I have an old W7 install on
a saved and cloned virtual machine, but I figure this is my path to a free
upgrade. Seems legit, currently downloading the ISO from MS as I type this.
Being a Linux user, I kinda hate it, but sometimes you need Windows, and I'd
like to be able to test out things on it too.

------
sova
not even if they paid me man. not even if they paid me.

